# علم المعادن



## steve jw (5 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
زملائي المهندسين عندي حلقة بحث بالفولاذ عالي الكربون وعم دور بالنت على كتب pdf بس ما عم أصل للمعلومات يلي بدي ياها بركي بتعطوني روابط فعالة وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ohomaidan (5 ديسمبر 2012)

وانا كمان وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------

